# Lange 1 Opinions



## Jazzy3113 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

This is an offshoot from my newbie post a few weeks ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/$50k-spend-watch-4612767.html#post45001669

Based on the advice I received from that post and my own aesthetic taste, I am leaning towards Lange over Patek.

Can you tell me your thoughts on the Lange 1 vs Lange 1 Moonphase vs the Grand Lange 1 Moonphase?

If you could get a Lange watch would it be one of these?

Do you find the Grand Lange too large for someone to wear to work? Is it too flashy?

My eye is drawn towards the Grande Lange 1 Moonphase, but my concern is that the dial is too large and it looks too flashy. Do you concur?

If you own any of these pieces, is there anything that you love or hate? Any advice for a 1st time Lange buyer?

Thanks


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Good choice on Lange over Patek.

I am also a very-near-term 1st-time Lange buyer, so wrestling with many of the same considerations as you.

I think a good rule of thumb is, if you have to ask if something is "too flashy to wear to work" it probably is. If you're the CEO/Portfolio Manager/Boss, then maybe it doesn't matter, especially if power moves are your style. If you're climbing the ranks and work somewhere where ostentatious displays of wealth are frowned upon, choose differently or save it for the weekends. If/when I get my Zeitwerk, I wouldn't wear it to work for this reason; but that won't stop me from buying one eventually.

Between the regular Lange 1 and Grand Lange, yes, I think the Grand is rather large and flashy, personally, on most wrists. If you're a 6'6" 300lb cornfed former collegiate linebacker, I'm sure it would look completely appropriate. On a barely 155lb ultra-marathoner like me, I think it would look ridiculous. 

I think the regular Lange 1 Moonphase is a beauty and would be my choice, really regardless of your height-weight. I just love moonphase complications. They have a wonderful whimsical/old-world quality, and the Lange 1 Moonphase is particularly well done (with the day-night) and adds a nice piece of additional visual interest and color to an already beautiful watch.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if I could buy any watch at any price point, it would be a Lange 1 Moonphase. I prefer it over the Grand Lange due to size and location of the moonphase.



wintershade said:


> If you're the CEO/Portfolio Manager/Boss, then maybe it doesn't matter, especially if power moves are your style. If you're climbing the ranks and work somewhere where ostentatious displays of wealth are frowned upon, choose differently or save it for the weekends. If/when I get my Zeitwerk, I wouldn't wear it to work for this reason; but that won't stop me from buying one eventually.


I completely disagree with this. No rules apply. Wear whatever you want. If others think what you're wearing is "ostentatious" (hint: it's not - and most won't even know what it is, unless you work with a bunch of blue bloods), that's their problem, not yours. If someone is put off by a piece of metal on your wrist, their priorities are misguided.

Don't cater to others. Be yourself.

I'd wear a Lange to work in a heartbeat if my budget allowed it, and no one would have a clue I was wearing an expensive watch. And even if they did, so what?


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

OSUMBA2003 said:


> I completely disagree with this. No rules apply. Wear whatever you want. If others think what you're wearing is "ostentatious" (hint: it's not - and most won't even know what it is, unless you work with a bunch of blue bloods), that's their problem, not yours. If someone is put off by a piece of metal on your wrist, their priorities are misguided.


I hear where you're coming from, and I'm by no means a conformist (nor do I imagine many conformists chose to buy a Lange), but I think this kind of thing is really a case by case basis. Every company/firm/department has certain limits to self-expression in the workplace and deviating from them can mean delayed progression, reduced discretionary bonuses, etc. Personally, I'd rather be know for making my firm money, not for how I spend what they pay me. But to each their own....


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

GL1 Moonphase for sure. That watch is outstanding looking. Definitely not that large and definitely not too flashy. Most people don't even know what the heck this brand is. Nobody recognizes my watch as a Lange ever. But, it's the best brand out there and severely undervalued.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

What's your wrist size? For me, it's impossible to say whether the Grand Lange 1 (vs. regular Lange 1) is too large for someone to wear to work without knowing their wrist size.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

CFR said:


> What's your wrist size? For me, it's impossible to say whether the Grand Lange 1 (vs. regular Lange 1) is too large for someone to wear to work without knowing their wrist size.


Yes, this is a big question. Having tried on both, I can say that the Lange 1 looked too small on my wrist (7.25" and flat) even though I'm neither 6' 6" nor 300 pounds.  The Grande Lange 1 was a perfect size for me. Although I didn't buy one.

In terms of where you wear it, first of all, 99% of people will never notice your watch at all, although that percentage probably goes down if you're wearing a yellow or pink gold version. Even if someone notices, 99.9% will never have heard of Lange, won't have a clue how high end it is, and will instead wonder why, if you're successful, you're not wearing something super nice, like a Rolex. ;-)


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

mlcor said:


> In terms of where you wear it, first of all, 99% of people will never notice your watch at all, although that percentage probably goes down if you're wearing a yellow or pink gold version. Even if someone notices, 99.9% will never have heard of Lange, won't have a clue how high end it is, and will instead wonder why, if you're successful, you're not wearing something super nice, like a Rolex. ;-)


mlcor is probably right about this, and I'm just overly sensitive. I had an heirloom Rolex Sub (which was stolen, sadly) which strangers constantly noticed, so I rarely wore it because I didn't like the attention. Perhaps that's because I was in my early 20s at the time, but I'm somewhat scarred by that. Strangers almost never notice my watches now, but I'll never own another Rolex, or like a PP or AP. I don't yet own a Lange so can't comment on how much attention they will attract, but I suspect/hope it's much less than a Rolex.

Size aside, I personally like the dial layout of the regular Lange 1 Moonphase better than the Grand Lange. I find the placement of the moonphase on the GL detracts from legibility of the hour/minute. On the regular Lange 1, I love the way the beautiful, whimsical moonphase disk peeks out beneath the cuff. I also don't think you can really go wrong with a watch that's on the smaller side, but when a watch is too big, it's a bigger faux pas in my opinion.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Not to highjack OPs thread, but *how do Lange 1 owners feel about the hour/minute dial placement*? I'm specifically interested in *opinions of right-handed owners* and the time dial being placed on the left (thus hidden by cuff) making time the hardest part of watch to read wearing a dress shirt. I worry this would drive me (and perhaps OP?) crazy! Are then any former Lange 1 owners who sold the watch for this reason, or current owners who find they wear it less? Or is it something you adapt to quickly / perhaps even like?

This might be helpful to OP also, actually, who might want to consider the Daymatic. Personally, I find the Daymatic sits rather awkwardly on my wrist despite being only 1mm large, and I find the dial placement looks less aesthetically pleasing (even though it's more functional, I think), but if OP liked the Grand Lange, perhaps it would be an option to consider.


----------



## CGTHREE (Dec 28, 2016)

I own a Grande Lange 1 moonphase and it is by no means overbearing as far as the size. It's a beautiful piece which i find myself starring at sometimes even after two years of ownership and i would definitely recommend. i would also recommend spending the extra money and getting the deployment as well.


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

I've heard of this concern before (and thought of it myself before getting the Lange 1), but in practical use it's really not an issue. With a "normal" dial watch, where all hands revolve around the center, how often can you even read then time when the watch is partially obscured by your cuff, and how often do you need to? I wouldn't worry about it.



wintershade said:


> Not to highjack OPs thread, but *how do Lange 1 owners feel about the hour/minute dial placement*? I'm specifically interested in *opinions of right-handed owners* and the time dial being placed on the left (thus hidden by cuff) making time the hardest part of watch to read wearing a dress shirt. I worry this would drive me (and perhaps OP?) crazy! Are then any former Lange 1 owners who sold the watch for this reason, or current owners who find they wear it less? Or is it something you adapt to quickly / perhaps even like?
> 
> This might be helpful to OP also, actually, who might want to consider the Daymatic. Personally, I find the Daymatic sits rather awkwardly on my wrist despite being only 1mm large, and I find the dial placement looks less aesthetically pleasing (even though it's more functional, I think), but if OP liked the Grand Lange, perhaps it would be an option to consider.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

gsirles said:


> I've heard of this concern before (and thought of it myself before getting the Lange 1), but in practical use it's really not an issue. With a "normal" dial watch, where all hands revolve around the center, how often can you even read then time when the watch is partially obscured by your cuff, and how often do you need to? I wouldn't worry about it.


Thanks gsirles. You make a good point. I suppose this matters most when I'm in a meeting that ends at 1/2 past -- I can glance down and usually see where the minute hand stands between 12 and 6. That said, I agree I'm probably making a mountain out of a molehill.

Which leads me to...

@jazzyhands - After weighing in on your thread and spending a lot of time looking at various Lange 1s, I've fallen in love with the black dial Lange 1 Moonphase and put down a deposit to purchase one from an AD last week! I originally was waitlisted for an 1815 Chronograph but I decided the Lange 1 MP was a more useful entry point into the brand. Thank you for leading me to such a beautiful watch! I hope you come to a decision soon -- I know how brutal the process can be! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## gsirles (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats! The L1 moon phase is gorgeous and black dial is about as good as it gets in my opinion. Post pics when it comes in!


----------



## Jazzy3113 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I got the watch and posted pics in the original thread if you are interested at taking a peek.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/$50k-spend-watch-4612767-10.html


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Congrats and good luck in b-school!


----------

